# Red neck planter



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

For those of you that grow gardens it really hard to plant seeds and cover. We have a way thats a lot easier. Cut a pop bottle in half and use the top part as a funnel. Attach this to a 3-4 ft of plastic pvc pipe with tape. Walk down the rows and drag to form ditch hold where you want seed and drop through planter. take your foot and cover. Do this after you rake your rows for best affects. Use a nail pouch around you waist to hold seeds. Depending on pouch you have compartments for 2-3 differant type of seeds. Hope this helps!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

hey nice tip


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great way to plant my deer corn... now to figure out a way to make a multiple row auto planter out of soda bottles... the gears and cogs in my head are now spinning thanks to you my friend!


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Nothing better than ******* ingenuity! Thanks for the tip.


----------

